# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  •●♪彡.عفوآ..! لقد توقفـ{القـلم}،،\وبقي{الآلـم}..彡♪●•

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عندمـا ينكسر صمود ~الأمواج~ على الصخور 

يُصفع الخيال بكف الواقع 

وتعلم حينها أن لكل شيء نهايه



!



ستدرك آنذاك أنك عابر مرسول لمسرحية الواقع

حينهـا نتجاوز أسوار "الواقع" ونصعد إلى أبنية الخيال

ونريد أن نرى الدنيا بلونهـا الوردي

لنستنشق عبيـر الزهور دون أن تعكره لحظة النشوه بألم الذكريـات

نريد أن نتحدى الواقع

ونؤمن "بالحـب "و"الاخـاء" في عـالم لايؤمن بـه 



!



ولكن

لما هو عالمنا مقلوب 

نبحث عن البسمه وقد تاهت بالانانية والتمرد على الذات

ولما لايكون لسعادتنا اساساً متيناً يقاوم أعاصير الاحزان

لما في عالمنا المسلوب

الشمـس ترفض الأفـول،،

والليـل يحجـب وضوح القمر



!



متى لظلام الاقدار أن ترحل ونعود مرة أخرى "نضحك "ونفرح 

لقد زادت قساوة هذا الزمان .. وطالت ليال الأحزان 

عالمنا

لحظةصمت

لحظة حداد

نقف فيهـا حزناً علـى جثث قلوبنـا 

وسنعزف معاً لحن "العذاب" على نغمات الوتر حتى ينقضي العمر من عذاب القدر 



!



الم

شقــاء

عنــاء

عاصفـة "هموم" تتكـرر ولــن تنتهـي

طالت بنــا رحلة السفر .. وتهنـا في "مطـارات" الحزن 

ذاب الهدوء بقلب السكـون 

ورأيت بنظراته الذهول .. والدمع اتعبه الهطول ولمـاذا يـاعالمنا 

عندما نعجز عن التفكير ننسى 

وعندمـا نحب نقـسى 

وعندمـا نكره نجامل



!




ولماذا "الضحك" وقته قصير .. وللهم الحصة الأكبـر 

ولماذا سيظل الفرح مبتور من "عالمنا" وغارقً في الصقيـع 

إلى متى نقتل احلامنا بالتعثر والسقوط واليأس .. في كبريـاء الصمت المجهـول

لماذا اصبحت شوارعنا تنتحب ..

والطرقات بارده

والأنوار باهته

والوجوه شاحبه

والقلوب "داميه" وقاسيه 

لماذا لم يعد على هذه الأرض من "يفهم" ماذا نقــول 

لماذا لاينقطع "الخيط الدموي" ..وتشرق الشمس

لماذا {نتوه} مع لعنـة الحيـره 

ادميت مقلتي .. 

وتقطعت شرايين قلبي عليك ايها العالم .. 

وماذا ننتظر .. 

وهل يبقى من العمر بقدر مافات 

وهـل لحالنا جواب ؟؟؟




لااعلـم ماذا اقـول بعد .. 



•●♪彡.عفوآ..! لقد توقفـ{القـلم}،،\وبقي{الآلـم}..彡♪●•

----------


## تحية عسكريه

متى لظلام الاقدار أن ترحل ونعود مرة أخرى "نضحك "ونفرح 

لقد زادت قساوة هذا الزمان .. وطالت ليال الأحزان 

عالمنا

لحظةصمت

لحظة حداد

نقف فيهـا حزناً علـى جثث قلوبنـا 

وسنعزف معاً لحن "العذاب" على نغمات الوتر حتى ينقضي العمر من عذاب القدر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> لماذا اصبحت شوارعنا تنتحب ..
> والطرقات بارده
> والأنوار باهته
> والوجوه شاحبه
> والقلوب "داميه" وقاسيه 
> لماذا لم يعد على هذه الأرض من "يفهم" ماذا نقــول 
> لماذا لاينقطع "الخيط الدموي" ..وتشرق الشمس
> لماذا {نتوه} مع لعنـة الحيـره 
> ادميت مقلتي ..
> ...


ولا اعلم انا ماذا اقول في ابداعك  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## سنفورة

رائــــــــــــــع صديقة
 :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكركم تحيه , زمرده , سوس 
على المرور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

ستدرك آنذاك أنك عابر مرسول لمسرحية الواقع

حينهـا نتجاوز أسوار "الواقع" ونصعد إلى أبنية الخيال

ونريد أن نرى الدنيا بلونهـا الوردي

لنستنشق عبيـر الزهور دون أن تعكره لحظة النشوه بألم الذكريـات

نريد أن نتحدى الواقع

ونؤمن "بالحـب "و"الاخـاء" في عـالم لايؤمن بـه



 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور محمد على المرور :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الله يبعد عنك الألم صديقة وعن كل القرّاء ..
بتشكرك عالسطور الرائعة .. والله لا يجيب ألم لحدا ..


احترامي وتقديري صديقة .. [/align]*

----------

